

An idea to stop Nigerian scams - mangeletti

If recipients of Nigerian scam emails <i></i>all<i></i> responded (or, to be realistic, if a lot more than normal responded) to the senders, considering the goal is to make a list of gullible recipients, I think this would sufficiently break their business model.<p>Thoughts?
======
swah
Yes, but there isn't any motivation for any person to asnwer them, so that
behaviour won't emerge. Lots of people troll them:
[http://www.reddit.com/comments/gim2k/i_scammed_a_nigerian_sc...](http://www.reddit.com/comments/gim2k/i_scammed_a_nigerian_scammer_a_couple_of_years/)

~~~
lkbm
Clearly we should make it an automated feature of the "Report Phishing" button
in Gmail.

